# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչպիսի՞ արտաքին ունեք դուք

## Կյաժ Հայկ

Ինչպիսի արտաքին ունեք դուք`,հարցս ուղղված է աղջիկներին: :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Wink:  :Bux:

----------


## Աբելյան

մտի լուսանկարների թեմայում նայի  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչպիսի արտաքին ունեք դուք`,հարցս ուղղված է աղջիկներին:


Մտի, ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները թեման ու ինքդ տես:

Ու կներեք, ձեր ինչին է պետք մեր աղջիկների արտաքին տեսքը?

----------


## Աբելյան

երևի ուզող կա  :Wink:

----------


## Կյաժ Հայկ

> Ու կներեք, ձեր ինչին է պետք մեր աղջիկների արտաքին տեսքը?


Հետաքրքիր է  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> երևի ուզող կա


Չեի ասի  :Wink: 
լինքը ասա "լուսանկարների թեմայի"   :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

*Թեման փակվում է։*

Ակումբը ծանոթության համակարգ չէ։ Աղջիկների հետ ծանոթանալու, ինչպես նաև կյանքի ընկերուհի, կին գտնելու, ծիտ կպցնելու կամ այլ նմանատիպ  հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար կարող եք օգտվել այլ կայքերից, օրինակ.
http://love.am/
http://ari.am

Ակումբի նպատակը



> «ԴԱՐ» ակումբը շահույթ չհետապնդող նախագիծ է, նրա բացվելու ու գործունեության նպատակներն են.
> 
>         * Հայախոս հասարակությանը հնարավորություն տալ ինտերնետում շփվել հայերենով՝ գրելով հայատառ,
>         * Կապ հաստատել հասարակության տարբեր խավերի ներկայացուցիչների միջև ու կազմակերպել հանդիպումներ՝ նրանց մտերմացման համար հիմք դնելով,
>         * Նպաստել Հայաստան-Սփյուռք մերձեցմանը,
>         * Կարողանալ ակումբի անդամների ուժերով իրականացնել այլ օգտակար նախագծեր, մասնավորապես ուղղված ինտերնետում հայերեն լեզվի տարածմանը:


http://www.akumb.am/rules.php#rule5

----------

